# Eye-Fi Card on 7D



## RichardTHF (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am sure that this has already been asked about probally 200x, but am new here, not seen it before so thought I would ask anyway.

Has any one got any experience with a Eye-Fi Card and a CF-SDHC Converter, anyone managed to get it working? THey say its not supported on the Eye-Fi Website, I wondered if any one had any experience with it? is it worth it?

Many Thanks
Rich


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2012)

You will be pretty frustrated trying to do this, but some have had limited luck with certain apps
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/38378547

I'd just forget the idea. Downloading large files will be slow at best.


----------



## 1255 (Nov 10, 2012)

In my experience, it's not worth the trouble. 

I find that Eye Fi works fairly well (and only fairly well), and can be fun and sometimes even useful, but not when you're trying it with a converter. Even without the converter it can be mind-numbingly slow with anything except smaller files, and I've often just thought, honestly, screw this, and I've tossed the Eye Fi card back into my bag. But I still have the card, and every now and then I pull it out and use it. Again, mostly just for fun. But I'd never even bother trying again with a converter. Too much trouble, not reliable. 

Also, slightly off topic, I had some real problems and actually lost images when doing a standard download onto my laptop using the Eye Fi card reader that comes with the Eye Fi card. I now never use that card reader, in fact I think I've thrown it away.


----------



## curtisnull (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't been able to get it to work.

Does anyone know why Eye-Fi does not make a CF card?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

curtisnull said:


> I haven't been able to get it to work.
> 
> Does anyone know why Eye-Fi does not make a CF card?


Generally, eye-fi cards were not intended for pro photographers doing large RAW file downloads. The Wi-Fi connection is very slow, and very frustrating if you have large files to download.
CF Cards are now only being used for a few high end cameras, and as time goes on, we see fewer uses. Sales for CF would be pretty low, compared to the development cost.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> curtisnull said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been able to get it to work.
> ...



Exactly, and many CF card cameras now have a second slot for SD.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, bit gutted but should really just invest in the Wifi Pack for my Camera


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Why do you need this? I thought it was cool and got it for my 5D III, and it gave me "error 80"s about 1 out every 50 shots.

But again, why?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Why do you need this? I thought it was cool and got it for my 5D III, and it gave me "error 80"s about 1 out every 50 shots.
> 
> But again, why?


There are plenty of valid reasons to want a wireless download or a transfer to a tablet or to the internet immediately after a image is taken. Sometimes there is a person miles away waiting for your image. The eye-fi card is a budget way to do this, it just isn't working on a 7D.


----------



## swiss (Nov 12, 2012)

I got it to work somedays. But finally I ended up with the WFT. The Eye-Fi connection was only working near the access point and the speed to slow. It could be a solution when you dont want to connect the camera to the computer when you come home and let the card do the download over night.

I use the CF Adapter from time to time where I have the need to interchange files on SD basis. It works quite well but you should have in mind that the SD's are not as fast as the CF's.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need this? I thought it was cool and got it for my 5D III, and it gave me "error 80"s about 1 out every 50 shots.
> ...



The reason I want it is I would like to be able to monitor photos remotely, I take allot of photos of White Water Kayaking and Rafting, one one of the more impressive rapids where I live, there is a Wire going across. I am hoping to make a pulley system to lower my 7D Down, so I can get some better shots of the river, this has been done before by someone I know, BUT he found it very hard to get the camera in the right location, and with a eye-fi card I was hoping I would be able to see the pictures after they had been taken, and make adjustments where needed. 

This is an example of a photo that has been taken before, this was taken after hundreds of attempts and allot of moving, pulling up and down etc. I would like to be able to do this quickly with out to much effort.






I would like to point out, that is unfortunately not my photo, and am not taking credit for it at all.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 12, 2012)

RichardTHF said:


> The reason I want it is I would like to be able to monitor photos remotely, I take allot of photos of White Water Kayaking and Rafting, one one of the more impressive rapids where I live, there is a Wire going across. I am hoping to make a pulley system to lower my 7D Down, so I can get some better shots of the river, this has been done before by someone I know, BUT he found it very hard to get the camera in the right location, and with a eye-fi card I was hoping I would be able to see the pictures after they had been taken, and make adjustments where needed.
> 
> This is an example of a photo that has been taken before, this was taken after hundreds of attempts and allot of moving, pulling up and down etc. I would like to be able to do this quickly with out to much effort.


Eye-Fi doesn't sound like a good solution for that, you probably want something that gives you full control over the camera and live-view like either the WFT or a generic wireless to USB link, which can be cheap but are far from plug & play.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 12, 2012)

Wireless to USB Link, hmmm interesting! any recommendations there?


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 13, 2012)

I made one to have a play with using a Raspberry Pi single-board computer, that's cheap but I ended up needing to recompile the Linux kernel and merge a few packages to get it to work so a bit tricky unless you're into such things. I haven't tried this particular one but there's a number of commercial units like this:

http://www.iogear.com/product/GUWIP204/

It's Windows-only and you'd need a way to supply power to it but that could just be something like an SLA battery plus an off the shelf-regulator if it doesn't run from 12V DC. So they are quite a bit messier to use but much cheaper than a WFT. If you want to look at other models "usb over 802.11" is a good search term so you don't get too many USB dongles.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks awesome  cheers for the help mate  hopefully I will be able to get the shots I want now


----------



## Pyrenees (Nov 13, 2012)

curtisnull said:


> I haven't been able to get it to work.
> 
> Does anyone know why Eye-Fi does not make a CF card?



It's a very good question. Maybe it has to do with the relative demand of SD cards versus CF cards, or perhaps the relative manufacturing costs for adapting the tech to CF? It's really frustrating, I tell you, and so I'm tethered like a helpless goat :'(. Just thought I'd also add: stay right AWAY from SD-to-CF adapters as they are notorious for being very unreliable.


----------

